# P's with hole in the head



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I just noticed today that two more of my p's have hole in the head, and now something that looks like cotton on there nose and under there jaw. Anyone know what to do about it. My water is perfect, but I might change all of it. Snowcichlid got any ideas????
thanks


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hole in the head comes from either bad water.high ammonia or it can come from malnutrition,lacking vitamins.the white stuff sounds like fungus,maybe a cut that got infected?pic might help


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yes pictures would help out in determining but if you are certain then heres the scoop:
1) if this is teh only fish in the tank affected with this then move it to a hospital tank
2)If you are sure it is Hexamita (Hole in head) then the signs of illness will include:
---lack of appetite
---slimy
---white fish feeces
---possible darkening of body
---gagging motions
---areas infected have a whitish growth in them
3)Do lots of frequent water changes and good maintenance in hospital tank
4) turn the temperature up some
5) add some salt to the aquarium
6)get some No. 15A capsuls by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals, inc. also reffered to as "general cure; for parasite control"
... this has worked for me before in previous times with a firemouth cichlid
....GOOD LUCK


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> My water is perfect, but I might change all of it. Snowcichlid got any ideas????
> thanks


also would like to include:
first off, thanks for refering to me.







and secondly I wouldnt do any more than a 50% water change at a time... this could casue even more problems... I would recomend smaller and more frequent water changes as I did, this will also ensure that the fish doesnt die from stress levels also... and again GOOD LUCK


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> I would recomend smaller and more frequent water changes as I did, this will also ensure that the fish doesnt die from stress levels also... and again GOOD LUCK


well said sc.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD, a bit off-topic, but could you post some pics of your sick p's, other than just for id-ing the disease?
Xenon is planning to add a disease-section to this site, with pictures for a more easy to id a disease (often, it's really hard to make a diagnosis based on a description of the symptoms, and pictures say more than thousand words). It would be beneficial to all of us...

Anyways, good luck with your fish: hope they make it


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Before you toss anything into the tank find what it is first. You add the wrong meds for the wrong problem it can also kill your fish faster than doing nothing until you confirm the problem.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

ok first the water changes, I was doing a lot of water changes and was told to stop so i did, second I will try to get a couple pics but its hard with so many p's allways moving. To explain better what it looks like and how they are acting:
No loss of appetite, they eat whenever there is food, even the sick ones.
There are none of the simptons that snowcichlid mentioned. 
There is just a hole that is getting bigger, on the one that has had it for awhile and the others just started, so there is just an impression there. 
I will get picks, I also in the bright sunlight noticed a yellow goldish tint covering most of the fishes bodys, when it should be a green tint. dont know but probably has something to do with the fungus. I will get some pics hopefully in a min. be right back


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

here is a pics and two videos(very small). I will try and take a pic when I remove him from the tank, that is if I can catch him or the others.
http://www.wideopenwest.com/~solow99/hith.html
http://www.wideopenwest.com/~solow99/hith1.wmv
http://www.wideopenwest.com/~solow99/hith2.wmv


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hmmm the pictures are not the clearest but it may just be the way its face is structured. Like a genetic defect. It is possible that it is not a disease or at least not "HITH". I am not certain but it may just be either scares that have healed improperly or some type of genetic defect. You will notice some fish that have no problems and just have weird markings and fondation of their face.
...I guess its kind of like us humans. I am sure you have seen people with really smooth skin and then of course people with really ruff skin and/ or cratters or other defects on face.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Update, been using alot of coopersafe and salt, looks to be doing something, will have to wait and see.... Seems like they have velvet and it was bad and started eating the fish..???


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Glad to hear things are working out ... good luck for the rest of the proccess


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:



> Update, been using alot of coopersafe and salt, looks to be doing something, will have to wait and see.... Seems like they have velvet and it was bad and started eating the fish..???


could it have been slime?
I find this commen on piranhas, and silver dollers.
it can also cause the affected parts of the fish to be eaten away, but this can heal nicely


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok update, My fish are healing. I did alot of research on diseases. This problem was not hole it the head, Piranhas cannot get hole in the head. It was first a infection of ICH that caused a secondary infection of fungus-velvet. From what I read fungus, if allowed to remain on the fish will start disovling the fish for food. Thus causing holes or crators in the fish. I applied a treatment of coppersafe, along with aqua salt. repeated two days later, using salt once a day. Raised the temperature of the tank to 85F to speed up the life cycle of the infection (fungus). now five days later the yellow brown tint is gone. The hole in the piranhas head is covered by slime, now the fish is healing its self. I followed with a water change today. and will be repeating treatment monday-sunday. followed by another 50% water change. This should elimintate almost all of the velvet and fungas, I had already treated the tank two weeks ago for Ich and is now gone. hope this helps someone else. thanks
MAD


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

also you could create a salt bath for the affected fish, put them in for up to 15 mins or until they show signs of stress.

The dosage for a salt bath is 2 teaspoons per 1/2 gallon.

This should help kill off the infections.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Ok update, My fish are healing. I did alot of research on diseases. This problem was not hole it the head, Piranhas cannot get hole in the head. It was first a infection of ICH that caused a secondary infection of fungus-velvet. From what I read fungus, if allowed to remain on the fish will start disovling the fish for food. Thus causing holes or crators in the fish. I applied a treatment of coppersafe, along with aqua salt. repeated two days later, using salt once a day. Raised the temperature of the tank to 85F to speed up the life cycle of the infection (fungus). now five days later the yellow brown tint is gone. The hole in the piranhas head is covered by slime, now the fish is healing its self. I followed with a water change today. and will be repeating treatment monday-sunday. followed by another 50% water change. This should elimintate almost all of the velvet and fungas, I had already treated the tank two weeks ago for Ich and is now gone. hope this helps someone else. thanks
> MAD


 this here sounds like what my 12" rhom has,except for the fungus ,he has the poc like marks on his face and under the eyes,with the cloudiness also. do you think this could be a sign of ick?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------

